

Ask HN: How do you do this with a Mac? - mcartyem

I'd like to know how the following can be done with a Mac:<p>1. The equivalent of a Meta-backspace on Linux that deletes a complete word on the command-line.<p>2. How to tab between two xterm windows on the current virtual desktop <i>without</i> being moved to a different virtual desktop if you have more than two applications in total open (say Safari, Xcode, etc).<p>3. How to put virtual desktops in a grid.<p>I hope this isn't too much to ask for.
======
kaolinite
I'm afraid I can't be much help but I can say that I have had exactly the same
issues. The third problem was a new "feature" introduced in OS X Lion; you may
find that Snow Leopard is more to your liking. For the first problem, try ctrl
(or cmd) and 'w'.

As for "I hope this isn't too much to ask for", when I first got a Mac I asked
on a forum how to maximize a window fully (as many windows resize to the
window contents rather than full screen - not necessarily a bad feature but I
also wished for a 'proper' maximize). I was perfectly polite but was flamed to
death and told to "go back to Windows" (even though I had come from Linux).
The community can be a little.. tense.. when you ask for features that don't
exist.

------
mcartyem
1\. Ctrl-W

2\. Type in a terminal:

    
    
      defaults write com.apple.Dock workspaces-auto-swoosh -bool NO
    

and kill and restart the Dock

3\. They say there's an app called Secrets that lets you play with such config
stuff.

------
irfn
You have to enable the meta character in your terminal or iterm settings.

